# [Gehäuse] Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition



## gixxer446 (25. Februar 2015)

*[Gehäuse] Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition*

Verkaufe hier ein neues Gehäuse "XPredator Evil Black Edition" der Firma Aerocool. 

Das Gehäuse war noch nie im Betrieb und ist leider ein Fehlkauf gewesen, daher biete ich es zum Verkauf ein. Originalkarton ist selbstverständlich vorhanden und ist Bestandteil des Angebots. 

Neupreis liegt bei 119€ und würde es gerne für 100€ abtreten wollen.

Bilderlink: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...il-black-edition/291734149-225-3064?ref=myads

Informationen zum Gehäuse: 

AEROCOOL Modell Nr. EN56472 
ATX Big-Tower Gehäuse in schwarz/orange 
Material: Stahl und Kunststoff 
max. Steckkartenlänge 330 mm 
max. CPU-Kühlerhöhe 185 mm 
die Slotblenden für die Kartenslots sind mit 
Mesh-Gitter versehen, Luftfilter für den 
Lufteinlass des Netzteils, Ablagefach an der 
Oberseite, verstellbare Lamellen an der Oberseite, 

ein 230-mm-Lüfter an der Oberseite vorhanden, 
Lüftersteuerung für bis zu sechs Lüfter mit 
insgesamt 20 Watt, Kabel-Management mit 
vorgebohrten und gummierten Löchern, 
Mainboardtray-Öffnung für leichte 
CPU-Kühler-Montage, Anti-Vibrations-Gummitüllen 
für die Festplatten, Standfüße und das Netzteil, 
ATX-Netzteil verwendbar (nicht im Lieferumfang) 
Einbauschächte: 6x 5,25" und 1x 3,5" exterm 
6x 3,5" intern 
Lüfter vorhanden: 2x 230 mm, 
Vorderseite: Mesh-Gitter, Luftöffnungen 
orange leuchtender 230-mm-Lüfter 
Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0, 3x USB 3.0, 2x Audio 
1x eSATA 
Rückseite: Netzteilöffnung unten, ATX-Blende, 
10 Full-Size Slots 
4x Schlauchöffnung 
Abmessungen (BxHxT) 234 x 600 x 555 mm


----------

